# Co bardziej zmęczy łeb: Gentoo czy Arch?

## exPredator

Zastanawiam się nad zamiennikiem dla Manjaro, miał być Arch ale łeb mi rozwala, nie ma chwili bez awarii, normalnie komputer robi ze mnie idiotę. Przylazłem tu na chwilę sprawdzić, czy od tej kompilacji naprawdę można zejść ze świata. 

Tubylcy są tu jacy czy na Ubuntu poszły?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gencia

tomeknieromek z Sandefjord ostatni raz za mną chodzisz w sieci wszystko upublicznię

----------

## Jacekalex

 *exPredator wrote:*   

> Zastanawiam się nad zamiennikiem dla Manjaro, miał być Arch ale łeb mi rozwala, nie ma chwili bez awarii, normalnie komputer robi ze mnie idiotę. Przylazłem tu na chwilę sprawdzić, czy od tej kompilacji naprawdę można zejść ze świata. 
> 
> Tubylcy są tu jacy czy na Ubuntu poszły?
> 
> 

 

Gentuś chodzi, nic się specjalnie nie sypie, nudny system.   :Wink: 

Czasem jakieś programy miewają błędy, ale to  cecha wspólna wszystkich systemów.

Kompilacja? jakbym robił wszystko ręcznie, to może byłby problem, ale teraz końputer sam sobie robi,

ja tylko wydaję polecenia.

Ot taka zabawa w dyrektora.

 :Very Happy: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## NoRobot

 *exPredator wrote:*   

> Zastanawiam się nad zamiennikiem dla Manjaro, miał być Arch ale łeb mi rozwala, nie ma chwili bez awarii, normalnie komputer robi ze mnie idiotę. Przylazłem tu na chwilę sprawdzić, czy od tej kompilacji naprawdę można zejść ze świata. 
> 
> Tubylcy są tu jacy czy na Ubuntu poszły?
> 
> 

 

Jestem tutaj nowy. Od lat siedzę w Archu. Nic się tam nie dzieje, bo wszystko dopracowane. Nie wiem skąd te awarie u Ciebie? 

Teraz przeszedłem na Funtoo, żeby nauczyć się nowych rzeczy.

----------

## rarfcio_bed

 *NoRobot wrote:*   

>  *exPredator wrote:*   Zastanawiam się nad zamiennikiem dla Manjaro, miał być Arch ale łeb mi rozwala, nie ma chwili bez awarii, normalnie komputer robi ze mnie idiotę. Przylazłem tu na chwilę sprawdzić, czy od tej kompilacji naprawdę można zejść ze świata. 
> 
> Tubylcy są tu jacy czy na Ubuntu poszły?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Witam.

Polecam przejść na Gentoo. Nie mam z nim problemów już (zawsze padałem na kompilacji kernela a później ustawieniu aby go bootowało) Od momentu kiedy to się udało wszystko śmiga  :Smile:  Z Funtoo miałem problemy cały czas.

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *NoRobot wrote:*   

>  *exPredator wrote:*   Zastanawiam się nad zamiennikiem dla Manjaro, miał być Arch ale łeb mi rozwala, nie ma chwili bez awarii, normalnie komputer robi ze mnie idiotę. Przylazłem tu na chwilę sprawdzić, czy od tej kompilacji naprawdę można zejść ze świata. 
> 
> Tubylcy są tu jacy czy na Ubuntu poszły?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sęk w tym, że nie tak do końca. Niby komputer na Archu działa, ale ciągle się coś sypie, a im dalej w las, tym jest gorzej. Ostatnio po dłuższej pracy komputera dęba staje jakiś manager plików i cholera wie, co mu dolega, bo niby nic, tylko na dysku SSD uruchamia się kilka minut.

----------

